# Snails



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

my tank is full of snails you always see like 30 of them going up the tank and i dont like it.im sure i got them from the plants i bought.so my question is how do i get rid of them?


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

Put some lettuce or zucchini in the tank overnight and alot of them will attach to it. Then take it out in the morning and toss it. Do this a few times and you should be able to get rid of most of them.

Make sure you aren't feeding too much or too often. Excess food will just feed the snails and they'll keep breeding.


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

i feed once a day


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

thanks alot


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

get some lohachatas...


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

arnt those to big for my tank?


----------



## N0z (Jun 3, 2009)

if your tank is tropical get some loaches, they eat snails 








thats not my fish but its a good photo and i do have 3 of them in one of my tanks


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2009)

i didnt know your name was taken off from the YoYo Loaches Sir!


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

well thanks ill get some info on them thanks to everyone that helped


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

Buy Sidthimunkey look at my sig for correct spelling
They are snail destroyers


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

i was looking around and my lfs only has clown loaches so i looked up info and it says it needs 3 or more of its type and grows to 12 inches is there anyway i can get only one will it be ok?is it peacful with swordtails and platies?


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Clown loaches are good at cleaning up the snails and a trio is really the best. They grow slow so you can probably get away with them until they grow to fit your tank. You will have to either get a new tank or have someplace in mind for them to go if you go this route. If you cannot do those things then do not get the clowns. There are a lot of loaches out there and many of them like snails so you can keep looking too


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

can someone tell me of other types of snail eating fish


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

Adding fish shouldn't be the answer to everything.  

Try the veggies....snails will usually attach to them and you can take the snails out. 

Most loaches eat snails, puffers eat snails but they won't get along with your fish.....not a whole lot eats snails.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

they were called Botia Lohachata for a very long time..but they changed the scientific name some years ago.. while commonly referred to as "pakastani loach" or "lohachata loach" ; they stopped using pakistani because of poiltical reasons... and most people cannot pronounce "lohachata" ; so they just called it "yo yo" because the dark markings can look like they spell "yo yo".....


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

ok ill try to get information on yo yos


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

Sidthimunki Botia = 2" max snail destroyer


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

ok i will get some info on the snail destroyer 2.thanks


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2009)

my bad! i got them mixed up. YoYo Loaches = Lohachata botia. Sidthimunki Botia = diff species by it self!

Sorry mac!


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

ohh ok thanks


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

You sure about that? cause you look em up and you get two completly different pictures

YoYo Loach









and this is Sidthimunki Botia









body shape is different, pattern is different, area where the can be found different. they are both loaches, but different family.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2009)

yupp they do look diff. you maybe right. i just ordered mine so i'll know 1st hand once i get delivery of them.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2009)

yupp your right! my bad. post edited.


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

ok thenthanks for telling the truth


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Either the Sidthimunki or Lohachata will eradicate your snail problem quickly. Lohachatas can occasionally be found at good retail stores (never at the chains). For Sidthimunki I would suggest trying Aquabid.

Another option is to use a chemical to kill the snails. You can buy a chemical like "Had-A-Snail" which is specifically intended to kill snails. You can also use any common algae control chemical such as Algaefix. But, you will need to remove the dead snails before they start to rot in your tank and cause other problems.


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

can the fish eat snails that are like 1 cm long?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

Botia Lohachata........pic is of one of mine...
do you see "yo yo" on his side???.... no!..










they are cool fish.. very active..

sidthimunkis are also an awsome fish...


----------



## N0z (Jun 3, 2009)

lohachata said:


> Botia Lohachata........pic is of one of mine...
> do you see "yo yo" on his side???.... no!..
> 
> 
> ...


wow yours is huge!! mine are babys  lol


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

ok!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

im just going to buy clown loaches!!!


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

never mind im not going get the clown loaches i was reading info and they grow fast.so il try to see smaller loaches


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

your info is wrong elvis.. having kept clown loaches many times over the last 35 years ; i have found that they are NOT fast growers... they average about 1 inch per year , relative to how they are kept....a few small ones in a 20 or 29 gallon tank will be ok for a couple of years if kept well....but they will need a much larger tank... they can reach a length of 15 inches..


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

so can i buy like 2 of them and they live peacefully with my platies and swordtale?so they will grow slow then???


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

yep... you can do that..they will not harm anybody but the snails.. and give them a couple of nice hiding places.... just make sure you graduate to a larger tank for them in a year or 2...2 will be ok..but they really are party animals you know.......
this is about half of the herd....smallest about 4-4 1/2"


----------



## sonnyrg (May 9, 2009)

send them to me please lol i need snails really bad


----------



## N0z (Jun 3, 2009)

i have a snail problem, they are not going that fast because my loachs are so fat and full up


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2009)

nice loaches Loha


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

ok thanks for all you who helped me 
i might go get 2 of them today from petco.i will try to post picture of the 2 new clowns.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

Sidthimunkie, cool name, max growth 2", hardy, and they are alittle hard to find. $8.99ea. is what I paid for em. if you find them grab em. Avoid chems that have copper in em if you have plants or inverts in your tank. I stunted my plants for a month with aquarisol (ick got me) it killed about 1/2 of my shrimp and only 1 pond snail survived. I was sad about the shrimp, the snails.. i only ever saw 2 because of the sids. But as meds go I do give aquarisol a thumbs up for ick killing.

If you must chem your tank, I suggest using copperamine by stability. That's probably gonna be the best snail/ick/wtfomg killer out there.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

toshogu....i take it you didn't read the label of the aquarisol..it tells you not to use it with invertebrates.....


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

yeah I did, but I really had no choice. figuered if I isolated the shrimp they would likely reintroduce ick back into the tank. So I played it safe and nuked everything. Besides, Ghost Shrimp being 5 for $1 I wasn't to choked up about it. =P


----------



## pxexaxcxex (Jul 28, 2009)

Does adding aquarium salt kill snails? One of our snails disappeared after adding aquarium salt...my husband says it is common sense that the salt killed it...is that true?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

it depends on the amount of salt..usually , snails can tolerate some , but not a lot.
what kind of snails do you have?i have seen many such as the mystery snails climb right out of the tank looking for a place to lay their eggs...


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I have a very light amount of salt in my aquarium (I asked the same thing right after adding the salt and not thinking about the snail) the snail seems fine, but I do not plan to add any salt to the aquarium again unless the fish get sick.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i never use salt in my tanks...while , i rarely ever encounter diseases ; i do keep meds on hand...not all fish respond well to salt and many are pretty sensitive to it..


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

That is one of the other reasons I do not plan to add any more salt. I read that the neon tetras have problems with it.


----------



## pxexaxcxex (Jul 28, 2009)

The incident with the snail was a long time ago...my husband won't let me forget. I don't remember the type of snail it was. I don't plan on using aquarium salt again though, thanks for your advice. It is very helpful.


----------



## kal123456 (Aug 4, 2009)

somehow lettuce didn't work on my snails. only 3-4 snails out of 40-50 snails got on the lettuce.

what should i use to get my snails out of the tank?


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

buy some clown loaches!!!i bought 2 of them and like all the snails were gone!


----------

